# Lexus IS220d 2006 - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

A lovely Lexus IS220d from 2006 with 120000 kms rolled and looked like it has been in 200000 autowashes , the finish even at some meters don´t fool.










Sun Gun mode on and the doubts are dissipated...:roll:


















Preparation and starting with the roof



































Slowly the car was earning some nice finish , the rear


















Sideways




























































Lado oposto


















Bonnet


































Front Sideway



































































Doors and it´s amazing how these cars gets so paint defects , only a R35 black solid gets any worst 











































































Wheels and company











































Engine ready










The interior was very nice and needed a good cleaning and protection


















After almost 9 days work it was time for showoff , the LSP was SV Crystal Rock.




































































































The ultimate reward for such hard work and i think it´s the time us detailers smile 





















































































































Regards

Rui


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Excellent work and love the sun pictures after :thumb:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely job on a really nice motor. Some stunning reflections for sure!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job from the artisan detailer Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Great stuff Rui :thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Great correction! What compounds and polishes are you using? I find the correction products and process far more interesting then the Lsps


----------



## DAREM (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely finish Rui! 
Me like it a lot!!


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Amazing work as always Rui !!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Rui awesome work as always never expect anything less.

The finish says it all really


----------



## SunnyStar (Mar 27, 2011)

Holy **** :doublesho

Great Job !


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate :thumb:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Great job looks soooo wet. You've Gotta love black detailed cars :thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

that looks awesome, good work there mate.


----------



## yamaha (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent work as always :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. You need a bronze swimming certificate to look at that.


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

Paintwork looks perfect after that. Great work. Well worth the effort


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate :thumb:





ovolo said:


> Great job looks soooo wet. You've Gotta love black detailed cars :thumb:





dhiren_motilal said:


> that looks awesome, good work there mate.





yamaha said:


> Excellent work as always :thumb:





President Swirl said:


> Awesome mate. You need a bronze swimming certificate to look at that.





triggerh4ppy said:


> Paintwork looks perfect after that. Great work. Well worth the effort


Thank you guys for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

thats awesome work dude!!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

FL1P 89 said:


> thats awesome work dude!!


Thanks


----------



## j.s_det (May 8, 2011)

that paint work has some depth after you finished with it, good job


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

"Sideways" - I was looking for some drifting shots  Great results by the way!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

j.s_det said:


> that paint work has some depth after you finished with it, good job


*The car was all hacked and it´s such a nice motor , thanks :thumb:*



Nivaue said:


> "Sideways" - I was looking for some drifting shots  Great results by the way!


Maybe next time


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work there Mario :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> Great work there Mario :thumb:


It´s Rui but you are welcome Mike :lol:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

1st class correction work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

slrestoration said:


> 1st class correction work Rui :thumb:


*Thanks mate and i really don´t like solid black japanese paints :lol:*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This Lexus is Absolutely mint now Rui! Well done! 
9 days well spent mate, i can tell you now its better than new! :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing work Rui!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

type[r]+ said:


> This Lexus is Absolutely mint now Rui! Well done!
> 9 days well spent mate, i can tell you now its better than new! :thumb:





Socal Brian said:


> Amazing work Rui!


*Thank you guys :wave:*


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

So, what compounds and polishes do you use and are you finishing with a DA or a rotary?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Porta said:


> So, what compounds and polishes do you use and are you finishing with a DA or a rotary?


Menzerna polishes and finishing with rotary , DA cause micromarring in some panels.


----------

